# phragmipedium kovachii



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice fuzzy bud!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2009)

Amazing colour!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice, good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool!

How are you growing your kovachii? What substrate is it in, how hot/cold does it get. Lighting? I have a chance to get a flask and am curious how easy these are to grow. Yours is about to bloom, so I'm guessing you know what you are doing.

thanks


----------



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2009)

TyroneGenade said:


> Cool!
> 
> How are you growing your kovachii? What substrate is it in, how hot/cold does it get. Lighting? I have a chance to get a flask and am curious how easy these are to grow. Yours is about to bloom, so I'm guessing you know what you are doing.
> 
> thanks



Hello TyroneGenade,
unfortunately not my


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

Not yours!? :rollhappy:

Glen grows them in some kind of stone, as I live in the cultural and not mining center of NY, I of course can't find any. I'll ask him tomorrow exactly what it is and maybe [borrow] some from his pots! :evil: 
http://www.pipingrockorchids.com/Bindex.htm


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 26, 2009)

neat!


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 26, 2009)

gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 26, 2009)

can`t wait to see the flower!


----------



## Bolero (Mar 26, 2009)

I cannot wait to see that open, looking really good so far.


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow.. I hope to have one myself one day... when I don't have to sell my car to afford one


----------



## Gilda (Mar 26, 2009)

Very exciting !! I can't wait to see the bloom !:clap:


----------



## Magicboy (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, so long before it opens....


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Glen grows them in some kind of stone...


Not sure, but I think he uses diatomite. You can get it through diatomite.usa/


----------



## raymond (Mar 26, 2009)

salvation Hakone 

pk has what your size and variety of pk what we will soon see the photo:drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 26, 2009)

This is so exciting!!!!


Ramon


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 27, 2009)

WoW! What a beautiful bud! Exciting!


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 27, 2009)

Eric,
If it is Diatomite I get it from Kellys Korner, I believe they will be at the show!!

Tom


----------



## swamprad (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm excited to see the bloom!


----------



## John M (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah, come on Hakone. You showed us the bud; but, not the flower! We want to see the flower, please. Who cares about buds if you don't show us the flower?


----------



## Bolero (Jan 18, 2010)

Very exciting.


----------



## Fabrice (Jan 22, 2010)

I was a joke???


----------

